# Start nach 10 Jahren Brache



## Kolja (18. Mai 2020)

Hallo Ihr alle,

nachdem wir das neue Haus mit Grundstück übernommen haben, viel Renovierungsarbeit anstand und danach der rechte Elan fehlte, geht es doch nun endlich los mit dem Teich.

Ich freue mich bald wieder viele Insekten, Vögel und sonstiges Getier beobachten zu können. Wie beim vorherigen Teich, werde ich ihn so naturnah wie möglich gestalten, keine Fische einsetzen und warten, was da kommt.

So sah es 2010 aus.


 

 

Und so hat sich die Aussicht von der Hausseite mittlerweile verändert.

 

Ich habe vieles gepflanzt und manches hat sich selbstgesäht.

Das Gartenhaus ist schon bald abgebaut worden.
 


Danach lag diese Fläche brach.
Nach einigen Rodungsarbeiten sah es dann im Februar so aus.



 


Ich habe im Winter viel geplant und gezeichnet. Ich habe eine Baustelle mit schlechter Zuwegung und Parkmöglichkeit. Außerdem musste ich die Hanglage berücksichtigen.

So ist denn nach langen Überlegungen dieser Plan entstanden.

 

 


Links wird ein Steg entstehen,
die obere Kante besteht aus Pflanzsteinen, die den Ufergraben begrenzen,  

an der rechten Seite werden die Planzsteine unter Wasser liegen und ich werde Trittsteine darauf verlegen,
in der "Bucht" ist eine Flachwasserzone, in die ein flacher Sitzstein eingebaut werden soll
Soweit erst mal zu der Planung.
Gleich geht es weiter, denn es ist schon einiges passiert.


----------



## Kolja (18. Mai 2020)

So dann ging es ans weitere Aufräumen:

  

Das ganze mal von oben
  

Und wieder von der oberen Ecke, wo das Gartenhaus stand
 

Hier ist die zukünfige "Bucht"
 

Und dann kam der Bagger. Ich war sehr aufgeregt an dem Tag. Noch niemals habe ich soetwas in Auftrag gegeben. Mir ging einiges durch den Kopf. Klappt es meinen Plan so umzusetzen? Wird gebaggert wie abgesprochen? Wie sieht es hinterher nur aus? Stimmen die Höhen?

Alles hat wunderbar funktioniert. Ich konnte mich mit den Mitarbeitern jederzeit gut absprechen.


----------



## Kolja (18. Mai 2020)

1. Tag


----------



## Kolja (18. Mai 2020)

2. Tag


----------



## Kolja (18. Mai 2020)

3. Tag mittags 
  
  

Genau im Plan!

Jetzt kann ich weiter machen.

Im Moment beschäftige ich mit viel mit Plfanzplänen, um zu schauen, ob ich manche Stufen vor allem im Ufergraben noch verändern muss.
Außerdem bin ich nun mit der genauen Randgestaltung beschäftigt. 

Wenn das abgeschlossen ist, werde ich am Wochenende das Fundament für die kleine Trockenmauer auf der Zaunseite erstellen, den Ufergraben an beiden Seiten schließen, die Grube glatten und dann kann es losgehen mit der Folie.


----------



## jolantha (18. Mai 2020)

Sieht ja schon richtig erfolgreich aus. Ich gucke weiter


----------



## Kolja (25. Mai 2020)

Ich hatte ganz vergessen, wieviel Spaß das Bauen macht.


Ufergrabenabgrenzung
 

Fundament für die kleine Trockenmauer auf der Zaunseite
  

1. Tag
  


2. Tag und fertig
 

Jetzt geht es an die  Feinheiten in der Grube. Steine, Steine, Steine


----------



## Lion (25. Mai 2020)

hallo Andrea,
sieht ja alles schon sehr gut aus.
Evtl. müsstest Du mal überlegen, denn noch ist ja Zeit, ob Du den ganzen Teich etwas
höher anlegst, so wie es jetzt auf den Bildern aussieht, ist die angrenzende Erde höher als
dein Teich und somit wird bei Regen der ganze Dreck in deinem Teich gespült und das wird
schwieriger, um das Wasser sauber zu bekommen. 

VG. Léon


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Mai 2020)

Moin Andrea,
da hat Léon unbedingt Recht!
Eine Nachbarin hat ihren Teich ähnlich anlegen lassen.... und schimpft wie ein Rohrspatz...
bei Regen läuft ihr die 'ganze Brühe' in den Teich, keine Chance auf einen klaren Teich!


----------



## Kolja (25. Mai 2020)

Hallo Ihr beiden,

meint Ihr die letzten Bilder?
Da kommen ja noch Steine drauf, um den Hang abzufangen und zu verhindern, dass dort Erde eingespült werden kann.
Danke für Euer Mitdenklen.


----------



## DbSam (25. Mai 2020)

Na ja, wenn man die Bilder anschaut, dann erkennt man die leichte Hanglage.
Wenn man keinen halben Hochteich bauen will, dann muss halt eine Seite im Hang liegen.

Wichtig ist doch nur, dass man eine Möglichkeit zur Regenwasserabführung baut.
Nicht mehr und weniger aber auch nicht. 


VG Carsten


----------



## Kolja (25. Mai 2020)

Hallo Carsten,

ja durch die Hanglage hier hat sich die ganze Planung so entwickelt. Der hintere Bereich ist ungefähr 40 cm über dem Wasserspiegel, vorne 10.
Ich werde die Mauersteine mit den hier reichlich zu findenden losen Steinen hinten auffüllen, um den Abzug zu gewährleisten.


----------



## Kolja (28. Juni 2020)

Weiter gings und gehts:

Grube geglättet. 
Stunde um Stunde immer mal wieder. Steine über Steine. Ziehe ich einen raus kommen andere nach. Naja, hat ja doch geklappt die  Löcher habe ich vermörtelt und nun ist sie so glatt wie es im Mittelgebirge nur geht.

 

  
  
Die Folie haben wir gerade eben vorm Regen gelegt bekommen.

Dafür habe ich beim Faltenziehen am nächsten Tag ein Bad genommen. Ausgerutscht und rein in die Pfütze.


----------



## Kolja (5. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,


da hat es ja doch einiges in meine Grube geregnet.

 

Noch kein Bodengrund und ich meinte auch noch zwei Steine unter der Folie zu fühlen.

Also alles wieder raus. Die Pflanzen im Garten haben sich gefreut.

135 Eimer später.

Anhang anzeigen 217915


Dann bin ich an zwei Stellen noch mal unter die Folie gekrochen. Natürlich waren die Steine unter dem Vlies. Aber naja, so war es mir sicherer.

Am Samstag kam das restliche Material in den Garten. Ich hatte ganz vergessen, was zwei junge Menschen so wegschaffen können. Wunderbar.

 

Tritt- und Sitzsteine
 

Aber jetzt kann es laufen. Erst mal bis zum Fuß des Steilstücks, so das ich die Schiene anbringen kann.
 


Wenn die Schiene dran ist, kommt jetzt mal der schöne Teil des Teichbaus. Nach und nach kann ich den Rand gestalten und die Steine verteilen. 



Anhang anzeigen 217909


----------



## Kolja (16. Juli 2020)

So die Schiene ist endlich dran. 
Sand nach und nach und die Kübel für das Röhricht sind gefüllt.


----------



## Kolja (19. Aug. 2020)

Nach und nach kam nun Ufermatte und Sand.

Achso Sand, ja. Ich hatte leider nur welchen ohne Lehmanteil bekommen und dann Lehm aus der Terraristik bestellt (25 kg). Jedem Eimer Sand habe ich eine halbe Pflanzkelle Lehm zugefügt. Die erste Zeit dachte ich, dass wäre ein großer Fehler gewesen, denn die braune Brühe wollte nicht klar werden. Ist sie aber!
Das zweite Problem mit dem Sand hatte ich, dass er viele Steine enthält. Ich habe nun Eimer für Eimer duch einen Metallgitterstuhl gesiebt. 
Naja, wenn ich mir den 2 qm3 Haufen nicht angucke und Eimer für Eimer arbeite geht es.
Bis jetzt habe ich ja auch schon die Hälfte geschafft.

 

Pflanztaschen genäht und eingebaut.
Meine Nähmaschine schafft Ufermatte und eine Lage Stoff. Dann ist aber Ende.
 
  

Die Trittsteine liegen.
 

Die Pflanzen habe ich aus dem Restbestand eines Gartencenters und habe sie im Trüben nach Gefühl gepflanzt.

Ein Eimer __ Hornkraut und 2 Wochen warten. Jetzt kann ich bis auf den Boden sehen.

Am Freitag kann ich größere Mengen Pflanzen einsetzen. Dann sieht es ja schon ein bisschen nach Teich aus. Hoffentlich auch für die __ Libellen, die immer mal wieder vorbei kommen, denen es aber noch nicht schön genug ist.


----------



## jolantha (20. Aug. 2020)

Ich liebe es, Dir bei der Arbeit zuzusehen


----------



## troll20 (20. Aug. 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> Ich liebe es, Dir bei der Arbeit zuzusehen


Genau ich auch. 
Und dabei schön entspannt ein  auf der Banke.


----------



## Paga1 (20. Aug. 2020)

Hallöchen wie heißen die flachen Steine _oder anders wo hast du die her?
Bei meinem mini spielen immer wieder die Wild Tiere daher fallen immer etliche rein... Und langsam scheint die Folie durch wäre na alternative die ich gern ausprobieren würde. 
LG Renata + dein Projekt ist echt klasse durchdacht _ daumen hoch


----------



## Kolja (21. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Renata,

die Steine hat mir ein Gartenbauunternehmen geliefert. Ich denke, es handelt sich um Grauwacke. Ist hier "heimisch".
Hast du einen Steinbruch in der Nähe. Dort kann man sich oft passende Steine für kleines Geld aussuchen.



Paga1 schrieb:


> Tiere daher fallen immer etliche rein



Baue aber so, dass die Tiere auch wieder herauskommen.



Paga1 schrieb:


> dein Projekt ist echt klasse durchdacht _ daumen hoch



Danke.


----------



## Kolja (8. Okt. 2020)

Ich habe mir den gesamten Beitrag zerschlagen und fange noch mal an.


----------



## Kolja (8. Okt. 2020)

Viel gebaut aber wenig fotografiert. So fehlen leider viele Zwischenschritte.



Ein Mäuerchen entsteht. Die Steine habe ich alle in fünf Fuhren mit meinem Kleinwagen abgeholt. Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass ich so viele bekommen kann bzw. auch brauche, hatte ich mir doch einen Anhänger besorgt.

Vorne auf dem Uferwall ein großer Sitzstein. Von hier aus konnte ich gut jede Menge Plattbauchlibellenlarven beobachten.

Oberhalb werde ich einen Stein/-Holzhaufen anschütten mit allem, was mein Grundstück noch so hergibt. Dann können sie kommen, die Stein- Holzhaufenbewohner und in voller Sonne die Wärme genießen.


 

  

Steine für die hintere Seite.

 

Die linke Seite mit Steinen und Drainagerohr- und Lesesteinenhinterfüllung. Hinter dem Ufergraben.
Für den Ufergraben habe ich noch einen Überlauf gebaut. Den Rest (Befüllung und Bepflanzung) mache erst nächstes Jahr.
   


Rechte Seite mit großem Sitzstein in der "Bucht".

  


  

Gesamt von dem fertigen Teil.
Pflanzen sind auch schon einige eingezogen. Mal schauen, was hier wohnen will und wie es im Frühjahr aussieht.

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis.

Als Bewohner sind bisher eingezogen: Plattbauchlibellenlarven, eine Heidelibelle hat abgelegt (aber ich habe noch keine Larven entdeckt), __ Rückenschwimmer, __ Wasserläufer, jede Menge Wasserflöhe


Jetzt hoffe ich noch auf ein paar trockene Tage. Damit ich die Bucht bestenfalls fertigbekomme, aber zumindest winterfest machen kann.

Der Teich ist jetzt dank des Regens maximal befüllt. Ich freue mich über den Regen nicht nur für Garten und Teich, sondern es gibt mir auch Zeit über die Randbefestigung noch mal nachzudenken.


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Okt. 2020)

Kolja schrieb:


> jede Menge Wasserflöhe


Dann bleibt der Teich klar....bis die ersten Fische einziehen


----------



## Kolja (9. Okt. 2020)

Da kommen keine Fische rein. Ich mag lieber das, was von selber kommt.


----------



## Haggard (9. Okt. 2020)

Keine Fische ist doch okay, wie wäre es mit Edelkrebsen ?


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Okt. 2020)

Kolja schrieb:


> Da kommen keine Fische rein. Ich mag lieber das, was von selber kommt.



Auch Fische kommen von selbst, eines schönen Tages stand Rene bei mir am Teich und setzte Fische ein.


----------



## troll20 (9. Okt. 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Auch Fische kommen von selbst, eines schönen Tages stand Rene bei mir am Teich und setzte Fische ein.


Kann gar nicht sein. Ich hab die nur im Garten abgestellt und dachte du machst frische Fischbouletten. 
Und dann wären da auch schon etliche kleine in deinem Teich.....

Im übrigen habe ich gehört, Dynamitfischen soll sehr effektiv sein


----------



## Kolja (10. Okt. 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Auch Fische kommen von selbst, eines schönen Tages stand Rene bei mir am Teich und setzte Fische ein.


@troll20 René : Du bist schon mal von der Besucherliste ausgeschlossen.



Haggard schrieb:


> Keine Fische ist doch okay, wie wäre es mit Edelkrebsen ?



Auch keine Krebse.

Ich hoffe auf __ Frösche und __ Molche und habe auch die entsprechende Umgebung im Garten. Ich wohne allerdings in der Stadt und hoffe, sie finden hierin.


----------



## troll20 (14. Okt. 2020)

Kolja schrieb:


> Du bist schon mal von der Besucherliste ausgeschlossen


Och Menno, nur war ich gerade in Beckum und durfte nicht vorbei kommen....


----------



## Kolja (17. Juni 2021)

Was so alles wächst in einem Jahr. Ich kam an der Stelle nicht mehr an die Teichbaustelle.
 
Freigeräumt. Riesenlöwenzahn.
 

 

Ich habe hier so einen guten, steinlosen fruchtbaren Boden bis in 30 cm Tiefe.
Ich bin den vorherigen Gartenbesitzern zutiefst dankbar fürs Steinesammeln und die gute Versorgung des Bodens.

Die Seite am Zaun ist fertig und bereit für die Pflanzen.


----------



## Kolja (17. Juni 2021)

Der Steg ist da

 

 

Beine baumeln lassen. Herrlich. Mein Lieblingsplatz.


Ich habe einen Molch gesichtet. Wahrscheinlich ein __ Bergmolch. Ich habe einen orangefarbenen Bauch gesehen.
Beim ersten Mal meinte ich er hätte einen weißen Bauch mit Streifen an der Seite in orange. Vielleicht sind es auch zwei unterschiedliche.
Aber das Auftauchen geht immer so schnell, dass ich froh bin überhaupt die Bewegung zu sehen.

Unter dem Steg habe ich ein Erdloch mit Steinen befüllt. Vielleicht gefällt das als Winterquartier.


----------



## Kolja (18. Juli 2021)

Ufergrabenbefüllung:

wie gut, dass ich noch den Nasssauger von der Hausrenovierung hatte.
Absaugen und ca. die gleiche Menge Erde nachfüllen. Das mehrmals hintereinander.
Dann einige Tage gewartet, dass sich der Boden setzt und weiter gings.

Was hat mir das für schöne Matschetage beschert.
 

 

Gestern ist er mit Erstbepflanzung fertig geworden.


----------



## Kolja (19. Juli 2021)

Umfeld:

Die Zaunseite ist bepflanzt.

 

Und auch rund um die Rose.
 

Die Gräser konnten ihr Zwischenlager verlassen und stehen rechts und links vom Steg.
Und was mir besonders gefällt ist der neu eingezogene Färberginster.
 

Rund um die Rose: Zaunwinde ohne Ende.
Ich habe zweimal gründlich nachgegraben und mit der Gabel auch viele "Nester" gefunden.
Dann habe ich beim Pflanzen noch welche rausgezogen.
Gestern guckten schon wieder welche aus dem Boden. Ich denke, da muss ich immer hinterher sein. Genauso wie mit der __ Brombeere an der Zaunseite.
Manchmal wäre ich froh um eine chemische Lösung.
Naja manche haben einen Gierschgarten, ich eben einen mit reichlich Zaunwinde.


----------



## Kolja (19. Juli 2021)

Im Mai fragte mich mein Nachbar: "Na wirst du dieses Jahr mit dem Teich fertig?"
"Na klar", habe ich gesagt und gedacht. Jetzt ist es Mitte Juli. Und ich schiebe dieses letzte Stück Rand vor mir her. 

Ich hoffe, ihr habt eine Idee oder auch mehrere.

Ich habe alte Straßenpflastersteine ca. 10x10x12 cm (Katzenköpfe). Die würde ich gerne für den Rand einsetzen.
Aber erst mal die Lage:

 
Es geht um die rundliche "Bucht", wo jetzt noch die Folie offen liegt.
Im Foto rechts soll eine kleine 2-Personen-Terasse aus Sandsteinplatten entstehen.

 
Hier noch mal von der anderen Seite (Foto aus dem letzten Jahr).


So habe ich mir das ungefähr gedacht.

 

Was mir so durch den Kopf geht:
Wie kann ich die Steine innen befestigen?
Ich möchte im Teich wegen der Wasserwerte keinen Beton verwenden. 
Kleben? Auf einen Extrafolienstreifen? Den müsste ich dannn aber halbrund zuschneiden.
Richtung Rose soll möglichst aus dem gleichen Material ein Überlauf entstehen.
Wahrscheinlich müsste ich die Folie ja zwischen den Steinen Richtung Teich umklappen. Das gibt aber einen großen Abstand zwischen den Steinen.

Wie ich es gezeichnet habe, gefällt es mir gut. Es ginge natürlich auch ein etwas "unordentlicher Rand" mit Steinhaufen. Aber soviel Steine möchte ich nicht so gerne. Sozusagen "klare Kante". Den Rest machen dann die Pflanzen und evtl. einzelne Steine.


Ich bin gespannt, ob ihr meinen Knoten im Kopf auflöst und ich endlich eine Handlungsrichtung bekomme.


----------



## Rhz69 (19. Juli 2021)

Wenn nicht dauernd einer drauflatscht, könnten die Steine auch ohne Kleber/Mörtel halten, must du dann aber immer mal wieder richten.
Mir sind noch zwei andere Sachen aufgefallen. 
- zwischen Folie und Stein sollte eine Fliesschicht.
-die Folie endet unterhalb der Erde/Terassenplatten

Das erste schädigt die Folie, das zweite sorgt für Wasser von den Platten in den Teich, gibt meistens Algen.
Folie oder Folie plus die zwei Steinreihen höher wäre besser.

Gruss Rüdiger


----------



## Kolja (19. Juli 2021)

Hallo Rüdiger,

danke für Deine Antwort.


Rhz69 schrieb:


> Wenn nicht dauernd einer drauflatscht, könnten die Steine auch ohne Kleber/Mörtel halten, must du dann aber immer mal wieder richten.


Das stimmt und ich könnte es ausprobieren. Soviele Besucher habe ich nicht und die Terrasse ist ja nur für zwei Personen.

Vlies habe ich eingeplant, aber nicht gezeichnet.


Rhz69 schrieb:


> das zweite sorgt für Wasser von den Platten in den Teich, gibt meistens Algen.


Das verstehe ich nicht. Die Platten sind ja niedriger als die Steine und ich werde ein leichtes Gefälle nach außen einplanen.


----------



## Rhz69 (19. Juli 2021)

Hallo Andrea,
Gefälle nach aussen passt, auf der Zeichnung sah das so aus, als ob die Folie tiefer enden soll. 
Viel Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Kolja (21. Juli 2021)

Meine Formulierung "klare Kante" hat mich noch mal ins Überlegen gebracht.
Ich werde das Naturagart Uferband verbauen und nur an dem Überlauf auf ca. 50 cm etwas mit Steinen basteln.
So habe ich eine klare Kante, kein Stein- und Betonschleppen.

Über die Suchfunktion habe ich gerade unterschiedliche Erfahrungen mit dem Uferband gelesen.
Aber die Schiene an den senkrechten Wänden habe ich ja auch (zu zweit) dranbekommen, da werden wir auch Uferband biegen können.

Wenn ich die Folie in einklemme, sind dann auch die Falten verschlossen oder muss ich diese noch verkleben?
Ich würde nämlich das Band gerne so tief wie möglich einbauen.


----------



## Kolja (10. Juni 2022)

Hallo,
jetzt habe ich schon fast ein Jahr nichts mehr geschrieben. Es ist dennoch einiges passiert. Da muss ich noch mal Fotos machen bzw. suchen.

Hier aber der Ufergraben, der nach einem Jahr schon sehr schön mit dem Umfeld verwoben ist.
 

  
Eine Taglilie im Ufergraben dahinter Natternkopf.

 
__ Schwertlilie blüht auch schon. Das hätte ich nach einem Jahr nicht gedacht.

Eine gute Fotozeit habe ich leider verpasst. 
Mit __ Bachbunge, Kuckukslichtnelke und __ Bachnelkenwurz im Ufergraben. An Land Bergflockenblume.

Hier ist kein gutes Fotowetter. Oft kalt und trüb und wenn die Sonne scheint ziemlich windig.
 

Hier meine Lieblinge: __ Salbei und Wildrose, die den Teich genau richtig beschattet.

Auf jeden Fall summt und brummt es überall und das ist mein Lieblingsgeräusch.


----------



## Kolja (13. Juni 2022)

ein "Luftbild" zur Orientierung 

Rechts neben der Wildrose soll noch eine kleine Terasse an meiner "Bucht" entstehen.
So denn es das Wetter zulässt. Heute ist wieder kalt und windig mit Schauern. Es macht keinen Spaß.


----------



## janfo (13. Juni 2022)

Sieht sehr schön aus, vor allem für Insekten was mir sehr gut gefällt!


Kolja schrieb:


> Heute ist wieder kalt und windig mit Schauern. Es macht keinen Spaß.


An einem schönen Schauer hätte ich jetzt wahre Freude. Hier ist alles schon halb am vertrocknen und es wird heißer


----------



## Kolja (29. Juli 2022)

So jetzt plätschert es endlich. Meine Belohnung wenn der Rand fertig ist. Das ist er im Rohbau, aber die Pumpe musste jetzt sein.
 

Danke an @PeBo : Deine Empfehlung hat mir sehr weitergeholfen. Was hat sich bei der Technik nicht alles getan. Meine erste Solarpumpe hat bei der kleinsten Schleierwolke aufgegeben. Diese pumpt wacker durch.

Ich hatte ja mal nach einer guten Abrisskante für einen Stein gefragt. Naja, habe ich nicht. Aber diesen Fundstein konnte ich nicht liegen lassen.
Es passt genau zu meinem Teich und dem Umfeld. Das Plätschern ist angenehm und nicht zu laut. Mehr dürfte es für mich aber auch nicht sein.

Und noch eine Seerosenblüte


----------



## jolantha (30. Juli 2022)

Da haste aber wirklich viel geschafft. Gefällt mir gut


----------



## Kolja (30. Juli 2022)

Herzlichen Dank für Euren Zuspruch.

Ich bin im Moment nicht sehr motiviert. Aber das spornt mich an.


----------

